# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Teledome dialup news

## Crosstalk

22% ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣΚΑΙ ΝΕΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΙΣ DIAL UP ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ  
Σε μειώσεις τιμών έως και 22% και επιπλέον προσφορές δωρεάν χρόνου στις συνδέσεις Dial-up προχώρησε η TELEDOME , κάνοντας ακόμη πιο προσιτή την επαφή με το διαδίκτυο, για όλους τους Έλληνες.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, οι συνδρομητές Internet της εταιρείας, μέσω του πακέτου σύνδεσης TELEDOMEnet, απολαμβάνουν τις οικονομικότερες χρεώσεις της αγοράς, τόσο σε PSTN όσο και σε ISDN 64K & 128Κ, ενώ σε PSTN και ISDN 64K, όσοι συνδεθούν έως τις 31 Μαρτίου 2005, επιπλέον κερδίζουν :

Με κάθε 3μηνη σύνδεση -->  1 επιπλέον μήνα δωρεάν
Με κάθε 6μηνη σύνδεση -->  4 επιπλέον μήνες δωρεάν
Με κάθε 12μηνη σύνδεση --> 6 επιπλέον μήνες δωρεάν


Κάθε σύνδεση TELEDOMEnet, παρέχει:
- Ταχύτατη & Αξιόπιστη σύνδεση
- Απεριόριστο χρόνο πρόσβασης 
- 2 προσωπικά e-mail
- Φιλοξενία προσωπικών σελίδων 5ΜΒ 
- Δυνατότητα σύνδεσης από οποιοδήποτε κόμβο της TELEDOME στην Ελλάδα με χρήση ΕΠΑΚ (8962506060)

http://www.teledome.gr/%28C334B51C95...?id=1767&nt=18

----------


## Crosstalk

ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ INTERNET ΜΕ ΤΟ “TELEDOME EASY FREE”  
Τώρα από την TELEDOME, δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο internet με το νέο προϊόν "TELEDOME EASY FREE".

To "TELEDOME EASY FREE" αποτελεί τη πιο αξιόπιστη και οικονομική λύση για πρόσβαση στο Internet, για όσους αναζητούν απόλυτη ελευθερία και ευκολία στη σύνδεσή τους.

Το προϊόν προσφέρει:

- Δωρεάν, άμεση πρόσβαση στο Internet,
- Χωρίς πάγια,
- Χωρίς χρονικούς περιορισμούς,
- Χωρίς συμβάσεις ή ανανεώσεις, 
- Με χρέωση ανάλογα με τη χρήση και μόνο,
- Με ακόμη χαμηλότερες χρεώσεις για όσους είναι συνδρομητές σταθερής τηλεφωνίας TELEDOME, ενώ αποτελεί ιδανική λύση για όσους κάνουν χαμηλή χρήση του διαδικτύου αλλά και ως back up για χρήστες ΑDSL.

Επίσης, η διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης είναι εξαιρετικά απλή:
Ο χρήστης απλά δημιουργεί μια dial-up σύνδεση στον υπολογιστή του με: 
Τηλεφωνικό αριθμό κλήσης: 
Για Αθήνα: 212-9555555
Για Θεσσαλονίκη: 2312- 955555

Όνομα χρήστη (username): easy
Κωδικός χρήστη(Password): free


Και συνδέεται αμέσως στο Internet μέσω PSTN 56K - ISDN 64K & 128K 

- Μη Συνδρομητές TELEDOME Αστική χρέωση σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο του παρόχου σταθερής τηλεφωνίας που χρησιμοποιείται* 
- Συνδρομητές TELEDOME 0,024€ / λεπτό
- Συνδρομητές TELEDOME μέσω Τοπικού Αδεσμοποίητου Βρόχου 0.016€ / λεπτό 


Για τις υπόλοιπες περιοχές εκτός από Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη η χρέωση είναι υπεραστική* 
*Εκτός εάν η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία τιμολογείται διαφορετικά από τον πάροχο σταθερής τηλεφωνίας που 
χρησιμοποιείται. 

Πληροφορίες: 
www.teledome.gr , 1755 - 1280 (χωρίς χρέωση)

----------

